# Does your cat sleep with you?



## 2mainecoons (Apr 8, 2005)

Do you let your cat(s) sleep with you? My cats don't. My bedroom is actually off limits to them. It's my haven where I can keep plants without cats killing them, small objects that might be dangerous to cats etc etc. They have the run of the rest of my home and they have plenty of space. My Persian sleeps in the bathroom sink anyway!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Yep, Scully sleeps beside my pillow, Magnum tucked in by my tummy, Bumper by my feet and Boomer on the floor beside the bed or in my bf's dirty laundry :? :lol:


----------



## crxzy (Apr 10, 2005)

I love it when my cat sleeps with me. When I wasnt living with my partner he had his side and I had mine. But now that I have moved to be with my partner she refuses to sleep with us because my partner is sleeping on my cats side of the bed....but more recently she has been trying to sleep with us which im really enjoying!


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

One does, one doesn't. Both dogs do, which is why the one doesn't. 5 years after getting the first dog and she still is hoping the dogs are only temporary  She will sit by the door and stare at me all night though-kinda creepy really.


----------



## Sashka (Jan 7, 2005)

During summer if the nights are really hot, then he sleeps in the bathroom on the tiles to keep cool. But otherwise Denzel sleeps on my bed at night.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Mom and Miles don't sleep in bed -- or even in the bedroom (I have no idea where they like to sleep during the night). Nico used to always sleep with us, but now that he's all grown up, he only does part of the time. They are all probably having a poker party in the night without us.


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

If they feel like it then yes. Most of the time Nya sleeps on my bed, but last night Buddy joined me and I dont really know where Nya was...


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

yep, almost evernight. in different positions all the time.. although Tierney's fav is under the covers, between me and my Bf.

Teags fav spot:










Tierney sleeping with me:


----------



## CatProtector (Apr 11, 2005)

Oh yes of course  . Leo sleeps at the end of the bed right next to my feet (I can't have him up any higher because his long hair and im allergic). Thurber sleeps with my BF cuddles up to his side. Taz sleeps on the rocking chair in the bedroom. Mystic sleeps right next to me but often pushes herself under one of my arms. Sundai sleeps into both of us near the top of the bed. Its a pretty big ordeal because Foxie my Corgi also sleeps inbetween us and Butch our Lackense sleeps at the very end of the bed with Leo. Needless to say we have a kingsize bed and obviousely a comfy room.


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Monte sleeps in my arms every night and I love it! We keep eachother warm! :heart


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Rocket sleeps on me when I lay on the couch or in my lap when I sit in the recliner, but I don't let them in the bedroom  because they would wake me up. :roll:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I wish Baby could sleep w/ me or even be in my room  . I'm allergic so that ain't gonna happen because I need a clean room to sleep in so I can breath. She used to sleep on my sister's bed, but for some reason she doesn't anymore or on the chairs under the table. Now she sleeps under the coffee table or on the sofas or close to the furnace in the living room or bathroom (depends if its hot/cold).


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Elly always sleeps between our pillows on a piece of fleece. If for some reason we move it and don't put it back before bed, she'll come up looking for her fleece acting like she's lost.

Punky _usually_ sleeps in our bed in various spots. For some reason she seems to like to sleep on Jess even though she tosses and turns way more than I do. I don't really know where she goes when she chooses to sleep somewhere else.


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

daizy usually sleeps at my hip on the side of the bed....she barely has enough room so she puts her head at the top of the bed and then stretches out likea human. its cute. or if its really cold she'll sneak under the covers around my knees and sleep in the bent part. its cute. she doesn't dare sleep on or near my hubby....he snores so loud i think the house is going to fall apart!

~bekki and daizy~


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

Zoee always sleeps in bed with me. Before we had the pupppy, when I only had 3 cats, they all slept in bed. Now it is Zoee next to me and Boomer (my puppy) in bed with us. Boomer usually ehds up taking up way to much bed. Between him and my BF I end up spending alot of time sleeping on the floor or the couch!


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Ta3339 said:


> Tierney's fav is under the covers, between me and my Bf.


Fiancee, Krista, Fiancee, not boyfriend!  LOL I do the same thing 

But for the subject at hand, Kiera loves to sleep in bed with me, usually curled up next to me (where Dave, my _fiancee_ (haha) would be), but she does not like to be touching me.... (so she doesn't sleep on TOP of me or anything)


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

Yup...I have six of them, and if it's just me, they all sleep on the bed with my. If my BF is over, only three of them do.
Huckle sleeps under the covers right next to my chest, with his face near mine.
Miss Thing sleeps between my knees.
Smokey is either under the covers at my feet, or right behind my head on the pillow.
Hannah and Bandit are at the end of the bed near my feet.
And Sparky sleeps in the cat tent that I keep on my bed for her!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Marsh does, in fact, he sometimes takes the whole bed! 8) :lol:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Dec 16, 2003)

Every night  Gracie always sleeps with me. Right now Sophie doesn't, but she's starting to sleep closer and closer to the bed, I bet she'll be sleeping in the bed with me and Gracie before to much longer


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

violina23:

Your right! what was i thinking!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Stephanie, Scully, and Miko sleep in my room/on my bed with me. Beeper sleeps with either my younger brother or younger sister, depending on who is thrashing less in their sleep .


----------



## Sashka (Jan 7, 2005)

> My guy sleeps between my knees ( I sleep on my stomache)...
> 
> I can't figure out why I let him do that....because that means if I have to move in the knight I have remember to move my legs around him so as to not knock him out or anything.
> 
> oh yeah..I remember why I let him...because I LOVE HIM!


Denzel will sometimes sleep stretched across the bottom of my bed, so my feet and legs end up just hanging on on the edge of the bed. I was telling a friend of mine how he does this and they said just kick him off he's only a cat. I said no way would I do that, I luv my little baby! Most people that don't have pets don't understand.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Yup, the cats let us share the bed with them. Mozart and Ginza like to sleep under the covers on top of us. Kayla sleeps on hubby's head/pillow. Pixie sleeps in the middle.


----------



## Vequi's Daddy (Oct 25, 2004)

Vequi used to sleep with me on a regular basis, now she comes and goes as she pleases.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

We have to leave our bedroom door open as Eviecat was a rescue cat and she hates it if we try and lock her out she gets so distressed. SO both evie and Molly sleep nearby but don't normally disturb us.

Huggy is another matter he drives us wild if we let him in so for our sanity we put him in the other bedroom at night where he happily snuggles down and plays. Maybe one dauy we will be able to let him roam at night!?


----------



## kittiekatzz (Apr 12, 2005)

We have our door open at night now that our kittens have grown up some. For a while we had the door closed, the kittens (all 3 of them) would come in and catch "bed mice" every night! Some of the bed mice would end up under our head... aarrrggg! And the kittens would attack our faces. They're so much better now, I only get an occasional wake up when I sleep in past 5:30 am. LOL :lol:


----------



## Tindi18 (Oct 3, 2004)

My cat isn't the cuddly type so I just leave the door to my room open so she can come in occasionally. She like to do that just to see that I'm there, and when she gets tired, she sleeps on my computer chair next to my bed. When Marshmellow was inside, though, she liked to sleep right above my head.  I really enjoyed that little cuddly cat. Too bad she's outside now.


----------



## Argent (Feb 15, 2005)

Milan will sleep at the foot of the bed or whichever side I'm not taking up. Addie usually sleeps on top of the dresser or the desk, but I have caught both of them sleeping (on opposite sides of course) of the bed with, with me in the middle.


----------



## Knittergirl_IA (Apr 14, 2005)

DH and I wouldn't beable to sleep at night without the cats in our bed. Tig sleeps under the covers on my side of the bed, stretched from my hip to my shoulder (I can't tell you how many nights I wake up with a kitty paw in my face). Elsie always starts out under the covers between DH and I, but usually moves out from underneath the covers sometime during the night. Fluffy tries to sleep on my head, but ends up sleeping by my feet.


----------



## kristen98 (Feb 2, 2005)

Macy starts out sleeping somewhere else but then usually in the middle of the night comes to the foot of the bed or sleep in between my knees.

Muffins has her nightly ritual.... Right after the bedroom lights are turned off, she eats a little snack, drinks some water, jumps onto the window sill behind the blinds for a couple minutes, and then jumps onto the foot of the bed. Every morning around 5 or 6, she walks from the foot of the bed over to my face and sticks her head in my face to wake me up purring loudly wanting to be pet. She continues to head butt my hand craving much affection as I pet her (this is usually the only time she really craves affection and head butts). Then when I decide to go back to sleep she plops herself by my chest or stomach, usually sticking her butt in my face. :lol: :? This has been happening every single night for the past few weeks. I love it, it's so cute!


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

absolutely!! Jazzy sleeps with me everynight... right beside me. If she doesn't follow me to bed, I call her, LOL!!, and make her come and sleep with me


----------



## skittle (Apr 16, 2005)

Well, since I've had Boots for...3 nights now, I'm surprised at how friendly he is. The first night, he started out on the bed, but something must have scared him because he was under the bed when I woke up. The last two nights, he has slept the whole night with me, although we both keep waking up and moving around! LOL, I guess it takes some adjusting on both ends.


----------



## Aero (Apr 19, 2005)

Tigger usually sleeps near my room, but she comes in with a meow, falling asleep near the bed.


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

No, our bed is off limits to them and the dogs. Charlie sleeps with Jake (our 90 pound pup) on Jake's dog bed. They wouldn't have it any other way! Mikko takes the couch opposite of Mollie (our other dog).


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

I love it when the cats decide to sleep with me I was very distraught by the fact that for much of this last year none of my kitties would sleep on the bed! I grew up with a cat from the time I was a baby and for 19 years she would sleep right beside my head all night. When she passed away I trained my new kitten (no effort really!) to sleep in the same spot. Since he passed away last year I have had only ferals and none of them wanted to take up that spot! :? 

Since Fawkes became Mr. Lovebug though he has started spending more and more time sleeping on the bed, and Esprit has her moments as well. This last week I had both Fawkes and Esprit crashed in a ball of fluff on my legs for half the night (at which point I HAD to move, the feet were sooo asleep, ouch!). All three at least spend the night in the same room on various bits of furniture, Scarlet likes to sleep on the loveseat at the foot of the bed where she Puuuurrrrss loudly and puts us all to sleep! Esprit can't spend the whole night on the bed as she is picky... she either needs to be in the dead center of the bed or under the covers me curled around her holding up the covers just enough for her to breath fresh air :roll: . What a princess, this never lasts as I fall asleep and the covers fall all the way over her and she's off! (How dare I sleep when I SHOULD be catering to her every whim??)

Princess bed-hog


----------



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm curious, at what point do cats actually SLEEP at night?!! 8O 

My kitties are now five months old, and they still like to run around most of the night!! I guess I need to try and keep them up during the day so they will sleep at night!!!!

they aren't quite as rambunctious as they were when I first got them, but I look forward to the day when they settle down at night a bit more!!


----------



## jinny_lydia (Apr 20, 2005)

*yes pepper does*

pepper sleeps besides me on my pillow. she gets 3/4 of the pillow n i only get 1/4  which is all good n i love it.


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

Halifax sleeps on my pillow above my head - yes - I actually make room for him!  Kiley sleeps to my side... and if I'll let him... Tigger sleeps on my chest... but I can't breath when he does. :lol:


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Apr 18, 2005)

*Sharing*

Paizly is allowed on the bed. Doesn't mean she always takes advantage of it. The only time she actually cuddles with me, is if my husband and his cat are out of the room. If my husband or his cat are in the room, she'll just lay _beside_ me, but not right up against me. Then if either of them get too close to the bed, she hops off and goes to hide UNDER the bed LOL


----------

